# APR Power into Summer SALE - June 21st - July 31st



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR's Power into Summer Sale June 21st - July 31st *

APR is pleased to present our second sale of 2010! Just in time for the summer, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. 

APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.


*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
- All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!

*Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.*

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance*
- *93 Octane Performance*
- *100 Octane Performance*
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_

*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
- APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off!
- APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
- APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
- APR Bipipe 15% Off!
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
- Free Shipping on all DXD Clutch and Flywheel Kits
- Free Shipping on all APR/Brembo Brake Packages

Please Visit the APR Website for Details on all APR Products!

To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Please use our Dealer Locator Tool!

GOAPR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

buuump


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guys! Summer is almost over, so don't forget to take advantage of our great deals we are offering during our sale! Let us know if you need a sale extension, or if you have any questions.

Feel free to PM me or send me an email at [email protected] :thumbup:

GO APR!


----------

